# 67 gto



## Odin (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Guy's, I am returning to modeling after many years away, but now retired so have plenty of time on my hands now, my models of interest are American muscle cars, Gasser's, and Dragsters, I am having trouble locating decent kits here in the UK of 1/12, 1/10, 1/25 scale any help would be gratefully appreciated, looking forward to hearing from you.
Odin.


----------

